# Bi-Exotic 10180 Flashlight Build Completed (Mokume Gane / Brazilian Rosewood)



## George7806 (Jun 10, 2017)

This is my most recent build based on the previous 10180 prototype introduced a few weeks ago (You can see it HERE). I always loved the look and feel of exotic woods, so why not incorporating into a flashlight. It turned out to be one of the most challenging builds I've done so far. What turn out to be the most challenging part was, machining down the board to a very thin sleeve. To be exact, about 0.015 or 1/64" thin. Besides creating a small sleeve, I faced an other problem to solve. The remaining thickness on the body didn't allow me to create threads as other sleeved lights, so after completing the main body, it was cut and the two parts machined to become a slip fit onto each other. Once this done, the rosewood sleeve was pulled on the body, and the two pieces were soldered back together from the inside. In all it took about 40 hours to make this light, not counting the finish on the wood sleeve, which I re-did 4 times over the course of 8 days, until I was completely happy with the results. It has a great feel in the hand due to the organic material used. An other interesting fact is, that all parts were cut and machined in sequence with the right orientation, so I was able to line up the front three patterns completely, as it was a single piece (The other lights will be machined in sequence as well, but I can't guarantee, the pattern lining up, as it was way too much hassle to do. There will be a "standard" Mokume Gane version of the 10180 flashlight, which will look very similar to the brass prototype. As far as this build, I will make a batch of 10 pieces of these ( I will post more details in a little bit, to explain how to get on the list. These are fully hand built by me so for each piece built there will be a 2-3 weeks lead time. Let me know, what you think

For high resolution and additional photos, see my Flickr. album HERE





























This is the exact piece of board, the sleeve was machined out of.







For a comparison of the thickness, the white piece on the sleeve, is a piece of a standard business card.


----------



## firsttothescene (Jun 10, 2017)

Absolutely stunning!


----------



## George7806 (Jun 10, 2017)

firsttothescene said:


> Absolutely stunning!



Thank You


----------



## xdayv (Jun 11, 2017)

work of art!!


----------



## ma tumba (Jun 11, 2017)

Amazing!


----------



## Str8stroke (Jun 11, 2017)

Wow, nice work! killer combo of materials


----------



## easilyled (Jun 11, 2017)

Gorgeous piece of art


----------



## egginator1 (Jun 11, 2017)

Holy cow George, you've out done yourself again! Truly beautiful.


----------



## Uriah (Jun 11, 2017)

WOW George another Amazing work of Lumen Art.


----------



## Zandar (Jun 11, 2017)

Excellent work as usual!


----------



## George7806 (Jun 11, 2017)

Thank You all for the kind words! I'm always thinking about new materials / designs to use, and I have a few surprises in the next couple of months...Thank you for your continuos support, it makes all the effort and hard work worthwhile


----------



## egginator1 (Jun 11, 2017)

George, you are always full of some pretty fantastic surprises....I just need the secret code word to get on the 1 of 10 list....shhhh....I won't tell anyone...lol


----------



## Offgridled (Jun 12, 2017)

Purple heart would be beautiful. You have mad skills my friend.


----------



## sandalian (Jun 12, 2017)

Beautiful piece of artwork lovecpf


----------



## George7806 (Jun 12, 2017)

Offgridled said:


> Purple heart would be beautiful. You have made skills my friend.



I live the look of purple heart, once this board runs out, I'll look at some other exotic wood. Thank you, for the compliments


sandalian said:


> Beautiful piece of artwork lovecpf



Thanks


----------



## Father Azmodius (Jun 12, 2017)

My interest is piqued


----------



## Offgridled (Jun 12, 2017)

George7806 said:


> I live the look of purple heart, once this board runs out, I'll look at some other exotic wood. Thank you, for the compliments
> 
> 
> Thanks


Yes purple heart is beautiful indeed. Im in the hardwood flooring business and have really nice pieces of wood laying around to play with. If your in Southern California area I'd be more than happy to share


----------



## magellan (Jun 12, 2017)

Another beautiful and unique creation, George! I'm in for one!


----------



## George7806 (Jun 13, 2017)

Offgridled said:


> Yes purple heart is beautiful indeed. Im in the hardwood flooring business and have really nice pieces of wood laying around to play with. If your in Southern California area I'd be more than happy to share



I appreciate the offer, I might take you up on it...I love working with wood as well !


----------



## George7806 (Jun 13, 2017)

magellan said:


> Another beautiful and unique creation, George! I'm in for one!



:thumbsup:


----------



## dustynell (Jun 13, 2017)

wow very nice indeed! ^_^


----------



## Zandar (Jun 13, 2017)

This time I don't want to miss out, so please put me down for egginator1's light! He's just going to send it to me anyway! :nana::wave:


----------



## George7806 (Jun 14, 2017)

dustynell said:


> wow very nice indeed! ^_^



Thank you!


----------



## George7806 (Jun 14, 2017)

Zandar said:


> This time I don't want to miss out, so please put me down for egginator1's light! He's just going to send it to me anyway! :nana::wave:



I'm sure, he'll be happy to agree...[emoji23]


----------



## Offgridled (Jun 14, 2017)

Here is a great chunk of wood


----------



## ma tumba (Jun 14, 2017)

Well, I always though that at some point the flashlight would go the way of watches. I think that what George has been creating is the closest thing so maybe eventually silver or gold?


----------



## George7806 (Jun 14, 2017)

Offgridled said:


> Here is a great chunk of wood



Beautiful piece! What kind is it?


----------



## George7806 (Jun 14, 2017)

ma tumba said:


> Well, I always though that at some point the flashlight would go the way of watches. I think that what George has been creating is the closest thing so maybe eventually silver or gold?



True....although E veready made a sterling silver flashligt, so they kind of beat me to it


----------



## Offgridled (Jun 14, 2017)

George7806 said:


> Beautiful piece! What kind is it?


Snakewood.


----------



## George7806 (Jun 14, 2017)

ma tumba said:


> Well, I always though that at some point the flashlight would go the way of watches. I think that what George has been creating is the closest thing so maybe eventually silver or gold?



True....although Eveready made a sterling silver flashligt in 1904 , so they kind of beat me to it


----------



## Zandar (Jun 14, 2017)

Not to derail this thread too much , but I do remember reading, that Data did have one SPY 005 light plated in 24k gold for a CPF auction and there have been several sterling silver lights produced over the years.


----------



## ma tumba (Jun 14, 2017)

George7806 said:


> True....although Eveready made a sterling silver flashligt in 1904 , so they kind of beat me to it


Also there is a huge field of knife/flashlight pairing. Ivory handle here and there for example.


----------



## George7806 (Jun 15, 2017)

Offgridled said:


> Snakewood.



Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## George7806 (Jun 15, 2017)

Zandar said:


> Not to derail this thread too much , but I do remember reading, that Data did have one SPY 005 light plated in 24k gold for a CPF auction and there have been several sterling silver lights produced over the years.



I do rember reading about it as well, just wasn't sure, who was the maker...


----------



## George7806 (Jun 15, 2017)

ma tumba said:


> Also there is a huge field of knife/flashlight pairing. Ivory handle here and there for example.



Introducing organic material gives a different feel, when holding a light. (At least to me it does)


----------



## ma tumba (Jun 15, 2017)

George7806 said:


> Introducing organic material gives a different feel, when holding a light. (At least to me it does)


Absolutely! This has been obvious is case of knives since the invention of the knife I guess, but rather new for flaslights.


----------



## magellan (Jun 19, 2017)

Offgridled said:


> Snakewood.



Nice.

My father who also was a woodworker liked pau ferro wood too.


----------

